# Terms and conditions



## Foxbat (Apr 27, 2018)

I think it's too many times to count the instances I've read of somebody complaining to a tech company only to be told that it's their own fault because  they should have read the terms and conditions. The company usually dismisses the fact that the aforementioned terms are worded in such a manner that most of us would succumb to slumber before finishing.

And now, we discover that Facebook didn't read the terms and conditions regarding Cambridge Analytica and their app. Talk about the pot calling the kettle....

This should be a lesson in humility to all tech companies about the way they present these documents. A little empathy and understanding towards their customers would go a long way.


Facebook didn’t read the terms and conditions for the app behind Cambridge Analytica


----------



## tinkerdan (Apr 28, 2018)

I think this whole soap opera is groundbreaking work for the future of the digital information era and how we should proceed. Pay close attention there will be a test after class.

However this particular portion seems to be like pointing fingers at the other person to try to take the focus away from the real villain of the story.

It brings to mind the home invader who puts on the innocent look and says, "Hey the windows were all open and the doors unlocked. I'm not the bad guy here."


----------



## Onyx (Apr 28, 2018)

tinkerdan said:


> It brings to mind the home invader who puts on the innocent look and says, "Hey the windows were all open and the doors unlocked. I'm not the bad guy here."


I am currently unable to determine who the real villain is. One leading suspect are the people that give away personal information like it has no value and then solidifies their political views on a diet of unverified make-believe in 140 characters or less.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 28, 2018)

Onyx said:


> I am currently unable to determine who the real villain is. One leading suspect are the people that give away personal information like it has no value and then solidifies their political views on a diet of unverified make-believe in 140 characters or less.


Yes.I agree.  I think people need to educate themselves more on what they are actually doing. 

On the other hand, it wouldn't be too difficult for the app makers to add an additional alert box after the terms have been accepted. It could say something like: _This is your final reminder that accepting these terms and conditions will mean your personal data will be used for marketing purposes. Click to continue._


----------

